# Mess kit instructions and rank



## murrdawg (4 Oct 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a Lt rank braid to put on my mess kit. Also, wondering if someone has the "sewing instructions" for the braid. I want to go to the tailors in town and they know there are instructions for sewing it, but don't know what they are, and they don't know how to obtain the braid. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sigger (4 Oct 2011)

Last I checked, clothing stores on base(CFB Kingston) has a tailor. Mind you, that was nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## murrdawg (4 Oct 2011)

I'm in Ottawa now..... but yes, base has a tailor, but I'm pretty sure they don't do mess kits.... Like Andrei the tailor....


----------



## Sigger (4 Oct 2011)

I also have heard they do not do mess kits. Which I find odd.


----------



## cavalryman (4 Oct 2011)

I've used this guy over the years - he actually made my mess kit, and has any sort of braid you can want:

http://mariomastertailor.com/


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> I also have heard they do not do mess kits. Which I find odd.



The tailors at CFSU(O) Ottawa are public servants, that is, they are employed directly by the Government of Canada to provide tailoring services to the CF for those items provided at public expense.  This situation is not the norm.  Most bases provide tailoring services through a private contractor, who bills the base for each service at public expense and has the option to provide additional services (e.g. mess dress) to individuals at their expense.  Although the situation looks the same to the outside observer, the conditions of employment/contracting are quite different between Ottawa and most other bases.  The end result is that the Base Tailor in Ottawa can only provide those things that are provided at public expense.  Clear as mud?

In Ottawa, Mario Master Tailor on Gladstone is the best bet I know of to get it right for mess dress.


----------



## Sigger (5 Oct 2011)

Seen. Thank you for explaining that.


----------



## murrdawg (5 Oct 2011)

What I want to know is.... does anyone know where I can get the rank braid? Cause there's a place here in Morrisburg that will do it for 5-10$ but they need the braid and the instructions as to how to put it on.


----------



## captloadie (6 Oct 2011)

Just remember you get what you pay for. If you have to go through the hassle of going somewhere to get the braid and the instructions anyway, you should have it done by someone who knows the ropes (or braids I guess in this situation). If it were me, I wouldn't want someone experimenting on my mess kit to try and get it right.


----------



## murrdawg (14 Oct 2011)

Ick.... 85$ to get Lt on my mess kit....


----------



## Danjanou (14 Oct 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> Ick.... 85$ to get Lt on my mess kit....



Well then to get your moneys worth just act accordingly in front of stuffy elder senior officer types the next time you're wearing it. That should ensure you won't be out a further $85.00 anytime soon to replace it with something else.  8)


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well then to get your moneys worth just act accordingly in front of stuffy elder senior officer types the next time you're wearing it. That should ensure you won't be out a further $85.00 anytime soon to replace it with something else.  8)


Playing pokey finger in the chest of the senior guest while slurring "and furzermhorrre, brigahhdier" would almost guarantee it.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Oct 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Playing pokey finger in the chest of the senior guest while slurring "and furzermhorrre, brigahhdier" would almost guarantee it.



You'd think so, but I've been promoted regardless...


----------



## Danjanou (14 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You'd think so, but I've been promoted regardless...



Yes but you're special. 8)


----------

